# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Silk'n Glide permanent ontharen zoals IPL

## Lucinda44

Ik vroeg me af of iemand Silk'n Glide gebruikt, permanent ontharen met lichtflitsen zoals IPL. Voorheen en nog steeds wordt dat in salons gedaan, maar vroeg me af of dit thuisapparaat net zo goed werkt.

----------


## Yv

Ik zou het eigenlijk niet weten. Maar iemand anders wel?

----------


## Lucinda44

Geen reacties over Silk'n Glide? Voor mensen die het niet kennen, hier kun je meer lezen over *Silk'n Glide*

----------

